# they weren't here this morning?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

after weeks of not being able to go into our favourite training field, farmer finally got the grass cut and the silage picked up last night so bright and early this morning we had an hour in the back field.....later on farmer turned out his cows to clear up the edges, he forgot to tell Ruby..the look on her face before was priceless lol!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Of course she's confused! Earlier you told her she looks like your chickens and now she thinks she looks like that calf.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ruby is a beautiful girl, isn't she?! And just look at those muscles!! ;D ;D ;D "Okay, what's up with the cows, Dad?"


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Choice of three for picture of the month....... 

Hobbsy


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

I love her! :-*


----------

